# Topics > 5G >  5G, Ericsson, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Ericsson

ericsson.com/5g

ericsson.com/5G-core

----------


## Airicist

Tech talk: 5G

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> In this Tech Talk, Erik Dahlman, Senior Expert in Radio Access Technologies within Ericsson Research talks about 5G or fifth-generation radio access, what it is and what we believe it will bring us.

----------


## Airicist

5G live test demo: Multipoint Connectivity with Distributed MIMO

Published on May 28, 2015




> To be ready for commercial networks in 2020, 5G research and development is coming out of the labs and into live test networks. Learn about Ericsson’s latest 5G initiative, Multipoint Connectivity with Distributed MIMO, in the company’s live test network in Sweden. While LTE technology is evolving to become an integral part of tomorrow’s 5G networks, 5G will also include innovative new air interfaces between the device and the network. Ericsson’s 5G air interface initiative, labeled “NX”, includes this new Multipoint Connectivity with Distributed MIMO capability. 5G will involve the entire future communication eco-system, from devices to mobile access, IP core and into the cloud. Ericsson’s latest 5G test network initiatives focus on the interactions between mobile devices and the radio access network, in both indoor and outdoor circumstances. Ericsson welcomes mobile operators, eco-system partners, members of academia, tech media and analysts to visit these sites to witness and interact with Ericsson 5G innovations.

----------


## Airicist

5G – LTE dual connectivity live demonstration video

Published on Feb 25, 2015




> A live demonstration of 5G – LTE Dual Connectivity in the Ericsson 5G Radio Test Bed with Niclas Wiberg, Principal Researcher, Baseband Software Research in Business Unit Radio at Ericsson.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ericsson CTO: Artificial Intelligence Will Make 5G Smarter"

by Dan Jones
October 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Live Demonstration: Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes with MU-MIMO, Massive MIMO and Beam Tracking

Published on Feb 17, 2016




> Dr. Dag Lindbo, 5G Research Software Lead at Ericsson, presents a live demonstration of Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes achieving peak throughput of more than 25 Gbps using MU-MIMO, beam tracking and Massive MIMO (the combination of MIMO and beamforming with a large number of antenna elements). Each compact 5G Radio Prototype – the size of a piece of carry-on luggage – supports the equivalent of 40 LTE carriers. The multi-Gbps speeds delivered by the Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes can not only support growing mobile broadband and video demand on smartphones and other mobile devices, they also provide a viable and cost effective alternative to residential fiber connections. 5G will also impact the Internet of Things (IoT), enabling new applications for smart vehicles and transport architecture, remote control of heavy machinery in hazardous environments, remote surgery and new levels of human-IoT interaction including immersive augmented reality and immersive gaming.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson 5G Seminar at Mobile World Congress 2016

Published on Feb 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

5G for industries

Why does Ericsson need to work with manufacturing, automotive, mining, and other industries when designing the next generation mobile networks? Bo Hagerman from Ericsson Research explains.

----------


## Airicist

Live Demo at MWC 2016: Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes with MU-MIMO, Massive MIMO and Beam Tracking

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> Short video of a live demonstration of Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes using MU-MIMO to support both fixed and mobile devices, maintaining reliable, multi-Gbps connections using beam tracking. The Ericsson Radio Prototypes demonstrated are also supporting Massive MIMO, combining MIMO and beamforming with a large number of antenna elements to improve both the throughput and energy efficiency of the network.


"Ericsson 5G technology moves from test bed to field trial prototypes"

----------


## Airicist

On the road to 5G - digital transformation in belgium

Published on May 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

On the BeLux road to 5G Ericsson event source

Published on May 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Understanding Ericsson 5G Plug-Ins

Published on Jun 16, 2016




> 5G will usher in a shift from the network-focused concept of cells to the user-focused concept of beams. Instead of sending out energy in all directions, beams concentrate the energy to send the signal more directly to the user. By doing this, 5G will deliver higher smartphones speeds and fiber-equivalent residential wireless connections, but it will also unlock exciting new IoT use case from immersive augmented reality to remote haptic-enabled surgery to connected cars and smarter cities. 5G will impact the entire mobile network and associated ecosystem, from devices to radio access to the mobile core and into the cloud. Ericsson 5G Plug-Ins address the radio access network and leverage the technology innovations enabled by the award-winning Ericsson 5G Radio Test Bed and Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes already deployed and in operator 5G field trials worldwide.


"Ericsson 5G Plug-Ins"
Enabling the evolution

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson 5G Plug-Ins bring 5G technology concepts to today’s mobile networks

Published on Jun 16, 2016




> 5G will give consumers higher smartphones speeds and fiber-like wireless connections to the home, and it will unlock exciting new IoT use case from immersive augmented reality to remote haptic-enabled surgery to connected cars and smarter cities. 5G will impact the entire mobile network and associated ecosystem, from devices to radio access to the mobile core and into the cloud. Ericsson 5G Plug-Ins are designed for the radio access network and leverage the technology innovations enabled by the award-winning Ericsson 5G Radio Test Bed and Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes already deployed and in operator 5G field trials worldwide.

----------


## Airicist

Vehicular mobility with Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> In February 2016, the Ericsson 5G Radio Prototypes delivered more than 25 Gbps throughput to fixed and mobile devices, using Multi-User MIMO and beam tracking,. On June 10, 2016, we filmed a live vehicular mobility demonstration showing more than 7 Gbps consistent throughput supported to a moving vehicle. 5G vehicular-speed mobility support is critical to a number of new 5G use cases including driverless buses, self-driving cars and remote healthcare applications.

----------


## Airicist

5G & the mining industry

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> To be relevant for any industry, 5G must support any service or application required, in a flexible and efficient way. Different services or use-cases pose different requirements on 5G. For the mining business we can imagine two very different examples, spanning the space of 5G...
> 
> - Remote control of vehicles and machines
> Remote control of equipment increases productivity, since you can enter the mine shorter time after a blast and shorten the process cycle time. Also, safety is improved, since you can avoid having personnel in the most dangerous areas.
> 
> - Smart ventilation and millions of sensors
> Optimal ventilation control can give substantial savings – a lot of energy is spent on pushing fresh air down a mine. Sensors for controlling ventilation typically do not have high requirements on the connectivity, but they may be many (millions) and you need to analyze a lot of sensor data in almost real-time to make the ventilation-control efficient.
> 
> Once you implement 5G and support these use cases the innovation starts.

----------


## Airicist

5G for platooning

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> The transportation industry is striving to improve their efficiency and reduce carbon footprint. One way to achieve this is to have trucks driving at close distances, creating so called truck platoons, tightly coordinated through vehicle to vehicle communication. Ericsson collaborate with Scania to understand 5G requirements of platooning.

----------


## Airicist

5G for traffic management

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> - Traffic management is the system that will make our transport system smart. We want to make an intelligent transport system to manage and proactively design traffic flows for a better transport services and traffic environment. To be able to create this connected, cooperative and automated traffic system we need 5G to handle this mission critical communications. So eventually it will be the bus catching you and not the other way around.

----------


## Airicist

Live Demo: 5G Robotic Surgery with the Sense of Touch

Published on Jul 13, 2016




> IoT haptic healthcare applications, including remote robotic surgery, empower doctors with the sense of touch, complementing high definition video and audio connections to create an immersive environment. In this live demonstration, based on research collaboration between Ericsson and King’s College London, we experience the concept of a robotic finger able to detect hard tissue within a soft tissue sample. The demonstration leverages the 5G capabilities of very high throughput (current Ericsson 5G trials are hitting more than 25 Gbps), low latency and network slicing. 5G network slicing supports different flows of traffic – in this demo, for example, we have the close view camera, the wide angle view camera and tactile remote control -- and enables different quality of service parameters to be applied to each.


Press-release "Ericsson and King's College London demonstrate 5G tactile robotic surgery"

June 28, 2016

Robotic surgery

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson and China Mobile conduct world’s first 5G drone prototype field trial

Published on Aug 12, 2016




> Ericsson (NASDAQ: ERIC) and China Mobile have partnered to conduct the world’s first 5G-enabled drone prototype field trial on operator’s network. The trial represents a major milestone on the road to 5G.
> In the trial, held in Wuxi in China’s Jiangsu province, a drone was flown using operator’s cellular network with 5G-enabled technologies and with handovers across multiple sites. In order to demonstrate the concept’s validity in a real-world setting, the handovers were performed between sites that were simultaneously in use by commercial mobile phone users.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson Radio System shifts to next gear: World's first 5G NR radio

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> ericsson.com/en/networks/offerings/5g/5g-radio
> 
> Ericsson is introducing the world’s first 5G NR-capable radio, called Ericsson AIR 6468. It features 64 transmit and 64 receive antennas enabling it to support our 5G plug-ins for both Massive MIMO and Multi-User MIMO.

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Networks Shift to the Next Gear with Ericsson 5G and LTE Advances

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> To support both growing mobile broadband demand from smartphone users and a massive number of connected things driven by the Internet of Things (IoT), the next standard in mobile network, 5G, will include an evolution of today’s LTE technology and a new, standardized radio interface known as New Radio (NR). Ericsson Radio System now features the industry’s first pre-standard 5G NR compatible radio. It is designed to support today’s LTE networks while being fully compatible with the new 5G NR standard. This, combined with the Ericsson 5G Plug-Ins software and Ericsson Radio System baseband, makes Ericsson the first to deliver the necessary elements for a pre-standard 5G access network. And, with network performance already playing a crucial role in driving smartphone user loyalty towards operators, according to the recent ConsumerLab report, Ericsson Radio System also now includes a range of new products that support 5G technology concepts – such as gigabit per second user speeds -- on today’s LTE networks.

----------


## Airicist

Road to 5G: NB-IoT Sensors

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> This demo illustrates functionality that is typical for many IoT use cases such as smart meters and pollution monitoring.
> 
> In the demo a data link is established between the modem and the eNB with NB-IoT software.

----------


## Airicist

Digitalizing port operations with 5G

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> For centuries, the Port of Livorno has been the gateway to Tuscany and its iconic cities of Florence, Pisa, and Siena. During the Renaissance, Italy became a cultural pioneer through the exportation of beautiful fashions, innovative designs and delicious food.

----------


## Airicist

NFV: Its role in 5G

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> A discussion with Ericsson’s Head of Product Line, NFV Infrastructure, around the role of NFV in 5G and the Internet of Things; using virtualized network functions for flexibility, scale and automation and the foundational work required to make it all perform.

----------


## Airicist

The robotic Renaissance

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> During the Renaissance, Tuscan local Leonardo da Vinci experimented with robotics. Light years ahead of his time, he designed a mechanical lion to impress the King of France. It was a roaring success. Now, the sparks of discovery are flying again, with new innovations emerging from the region – welcome to the robotics renaissance.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson & NTT DOCOMO: 5G Heroes

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> Important milestones in 5G research and development have been reached and standardization efforts are underway. Ericsson is working closely with key partners and their dedicated teams in order to get ready for the commercial launch of the next generation's mobile technology. Meet the 5G heroes and learn about the tests and trials being conducted through collaborative efforts.


ericsson.com/en/networks/cases/5g-hero-ntt-docomo

----------


## Airicist

5G Heroes. Changing the world.

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> Meet 5G heroes from SK Telecom in Korea, a leading operator working to advance 5G technology through collaborative efforts.
> 
> Important milestones in 5G research and development have been reached and standardization efforts are underway. Ericsson is working closely with key partners and their dedicated teams in order to get ready for the commercial launch of the next generation's mobile technology. Meet the 5G heroes and learn about the tests and trials being conducted through collaborative efforts.

----------


## Airicist

Accelerated Network Build: Welcome to the fast lane

Published on Nov 28, 2016




> With half a billion 5G subscriptions expected by 2022, operators need to optimize and upgrade their networks quickly and smoothly. Ericsson Accelerated Network Build is the answer. Combining technical expertise and efficiency, this revolutionary offering gives operators the tools to create a smarter network and deliver the very best user experience.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: Alex Choi, CTO, SK Telecom shares his insights on the future of 5G

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> Alex Choi, CTO, SK Telecom shares his insights on the future of 5G

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: Intel and Ericsson, discussing virtual reality and 5G

Published on Jan 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: Ulf Ewaldsson, talks 5G and more at CES 2017

Published on Jan 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: Hanno Basse, CTO of Fox Films, joins us at CES 2017 to talk 5G

Published on Jan 12, 2017




> Hanno Basse, CTO of Fox Films, joins us at CES 2017 to talk 5G

----------


## Airicist

New world record speed with 5G

Published on Feb 24, 2017




> In partnership with SK Telecom and BMW Group Korea, Ericsson used advanced 5G technology to track a connected car travelling up to 170 km/hour to demonstrate potential point-to-point data transmission speeds on a 5G network.

----------


## Airicist

Buzz Film Connected Car

Published on Feb 28, 2017




> We joined forces with Telefonica to showcase how a car could be remotely controlled around obstacles on a test track located 70 kilometers away in Tarragona using wireless networks.

----------


## Airicist

5G lets you remotely perform surgery with a robot arm

Published on Mar 2, 2017




> The demonstration set up by Ericsson illustrates the lag-free capabilities of a 5G network.

----------


## Airicist

On the road to 5G

Published on Mar 1, 2017




> Recorded at Mobile World Congress 2017 in Ericsson Hall. This session covered real customer case stories about preparing for 5G and how 5G will be useful. Customers from Singtel, Telstra, and PSA Group joined Ericsson execs.

----------


## Airicist

5G-enabled Smart Factory from Ericsson and China Mobile

Published on Mar 9, 2017




> Ericsson and China Mobile have jointly developed a 5G-enabled Smart Factory prototype using key 5G Core Network technology - Network Slicing. The prototype will be on display at Mobile World Congress 2017 in Barcelona, Spain. The demo will simulate the assembly line in the Smart Factory environment, enabled by the 5G connected industry standard PLC connections.

----------


## Airicist

Your future is 5G

Published on May 1, 2017




> The future is yours. A career here is a career in emerging technologies. Join a talented R&D team in Ottawa, Canada leading the technology transition to 5G.

----------


## Airicist

Preparing for 5G with distributed cloud infrastructure

Published on May 4, 2017




> Martin Körling, Head of Strategic Portfolio Management, recapping his talk at the Red Hat Summit 2017.

----------


## Airicist

A slice of 5G serving global customers

Published on May 9, 2017




> Ericsson and the leading operator SK Telecom are running a successful trial of 5G Federated Network Slicing in South-Korea. The solution secures the network performance across borders, significantly reduces latency and makes life easier for third-party application developers. Watch this testimonial video and visit the Ericsson webpage referenced below for more information.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson & SK Telecom have another 5G homerun

Published on May 11, 2017




> It was another 5G home run with SK Telecom recently when we showed connectivity speeds of up to 21.9 Gbps!

----------


## Airicist

Green flag waves on 5G in Indianapolis

Published on May 22, 2017




> On the eve of the 101st running of Indianapolis 500, Verizon and Ericsson are testing fifth generation (5G) wireless technology in a home in the shadow of Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

----------


## Airicist

Remote bus driving over 5G

Published on Jun 1, 2017




> Demonstration of remote driving of a bus at Scania's test site in Sodertalje, Sweden. Part of a research collaboration with Scania, using Ericsson's 5G PoC network and Ericsson’s radio network.
> The activity was part of a project to explore how future cellular networks can be used in an Intelligent Transport context, especially public transportation, and conducted within the Integrated Transportation lab - a collaboration between Ericsson, Scania and KTH.

----------


## Airicist

Combining efforts for 5G with Asha Keddy from Intel

Published on Jun 13, 2017




> Asha Keddy, VP Communications and Devices Group, General Manager Next generation and Standards at Intel talks about what 5G means and how Ericsson and Intel are collaborating in an end-to-end partnership.

----------


## Airicist

Hyperscale Cloud and 5G Core powered by Intel® Xeon® Scalable processor

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> Ericsson is now introducing the new Intel® Xeon® Scalable processor combined with Intel® Rack Scale Design. Embedded in Ericsson's software-defined infrastructure, we are enabling service providers to upgrade their datacenter and network through break-through improvements in performance, security, agility and economics. Intel’s new processor platform provides the foundation for the next generation of cloud infrastructure to manage analytics, artificial intelligence, autonomous driving, high-performance computing and network transformation in a 5G world.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson Innovation Day 2017 – Making 5G innovation a reality

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> Ericsson Innovation Day 2017, Aachen Germany. Event highlights of the annual customer Innovation Day.

----------


## Airicist

5G innovation in Tuscany: scooters, surgery and port operations

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> The Ericsson Research center in Tuscany is building an ecosystem for research and implementation of innovative projects enabled by 5G. Watch Giulio Bottari, Senior Researcher at Ericsson Research, talk about the potential of connected scooters, surgery and port operations.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson Network Manager - Ready for 5G!

Published on Nov 6, 2017




> The 5G era requires a unified network management system that can manage complex hybrid networks including 5G, all physical and virtual network elements, as well as the Virtual Network Function (VNF) lifecycle. Ericsson Network Manager is ready to take you through the 5G journey!

----------


## Airicist

On the road to 5G_Gigabit LTE

Published on Nov 6, 2017




> By using 5G-like technologies in 4G networks, Ericsson 1GB LTE solution helps operator protect the existing 4G network investment and smoothly evolve to 5G network

----------


## Airicist

On the road to 5G_Gigabit LTE (Interview)

Published on Nov 7, 2017




> By using 5G-like technologies in 4G networks, Ericsson 1GB LTE solution helps operator protect the existing 4G network investment and smoothly evolve to 5G network. Together with China Unicom, we achieve gigabit LTE through Radio Dot System

----------


## Airicist

5G NOW! Industry Summit, London Event Summary

Published on Nov 10, 2017




> Ericsson 5G NOW! Innovation Summit. Event highlights from London, 31st October 2017.

----------


## Airicist

5G and performance analytics for top athletes

Published on Nov 29, 2017




> Watch István Gódor, a Senior Research Engineer with Ericsson, talk about next generation sport analytics and the future of gamifying sport.

----------


## Airicist

5G technology milestone – showcasing 5G NR interoperability

Published on Dec 21, 2017




> Ericsson together with Qualcomm and in collaboration with 9 leading telecom operators conducted a multivendor 5G interoperability test compliant with the approved global 3GPP standard for 5G New Radio (NR) Non-standalone (NSA). This demonstration paves the way for 5G commercial launch.

----------


## Airicist

How 5G and a virtual 3D model can make mining safer and more productive

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> Watch Anna Viggedal, an Experienced Researcher in the Strategic Design team of Ericsson Research, discuss how Ericsson built a virtual replica of an entire mine using 5G technology and scans from autonomous vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Turn on 5G with Ericsson 5G Platform

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> In this Facebook live session from February 8, 2018 we are presenting how to be first to market with 5G and grow 4G capacity in your network with Ericsson 5G Platform

----------


## Airicist

Network Intelligence. Engineered - MWC 2018

Published on Mar 15, 2018




> To be able to capitalize on the new revenue streams enabled by 5G, network capacity must scale. This increased demand also means increased complexity; too multifaceted for the human to comprehend. Network intelligence plays a vital role to manage the complexity.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson’s 5G Core solutions

Published on Mar 16, 2018




> 5G mobile networks will provide new capabilities to evolve existing services and create new services. To realize the full potential of 5G, today’s telecom core networks need to evolve into an entirely new eco-system that fosters services innovation. 
> And, this is what our 5G core solution unfold.  The Ericsson 5G Core solution significantly expands the possibilities of Mobile Broadband and opens up a new dimension of use cases and business models to address new opportunities in Fixed Wireless Access, Massive IoT and Critical IoT as well.

----------


## Airicist

Network Intelligence. Engineered in MWC 2018 with sub

Published on Mar 22, 2018




> The future lies in machines and humans engineering intelligence, together. ‘Network intelligence. Engineered’ combines the two, enabling operators to become the drivers behind the evolution to 5G.

----------


## Airicist

Connected rock

Published on Mar 28, 2018




> 5G will rock the world! Enjoy this experimental video highlighting an extreme bandwidth and latency required 5G use case. Special thanks to GigaKorea for supporting this project.

----------


## Airicist

Jet engines powered by 5G

Published on Apr 23, 2018




> Ericsson and the Fraunhofer Institute for Production Technology have teamed up to explore and develop industrial applications of 5G. The first use case for production of jet engine components is currently being evaluated by MTU Aero Engines. Watch this testimonial video to learn about the use case and visit the webpage referenced below for information on other 5G applications for manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist

Do you know how to realize your 5G revenue potential?

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> Our 5G business potential report which reveals how operators can benefit from up to USD 619 billion market opportunity globally in 2026,  Peter Marshall demonstrates how to build revenue models read more about Network Slicing here in our paper - learn how it can be a piece of cake

----------


## Airicist

First end to end multi-vendor 5G commercial call

Published on Aug 1, 2018




> Catch the highlights of how Ericsson, Telstra & Intel successfully completed the 1st end-to-end 5G non-standalone (NSA) 3GPP data call on a commercial mobile network at the Telstra #5G Innovation Centre.


"Singtel and Ericsson to launch Singapore’s first 5G pilot network"

July 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Live from Ericsson Studio - Turn on 5G with increased agility

Streamed live Sep 6, 2018




> Join Ericsson's Joachim Bildt and Jawad Manssour on a live tour from our showroom Ericsson Studio! They will be presenting our latest products and solutions - for agile 5G deployments.

----------


## Airicist

5G, Your transport has arrived

Published on Sep 24, 2018




> There’s no doubt mobile transport requirements will increase as 5G grows. With our complete end-to-end solution you can transform your transport network for tomorrow’s mobile transport demands.

----------


## Airicist

Digital meets 5G - a technology perspective

Published on Sep 25, 2018




> Ericsson’s Erwin van Rijssen talks about digitalization and 5G from a technology perspective. Emphasizing the steps and how core networks, OSS and BSS systems need to evolve to support 5G technology and telecom operators shifts into becoming Digital Service Providers. The video is an extract from an exclusive Mobile World Live interview by GSMA’s Justin Springham with Ericsson's Eva Hedfors and Erwin van Rijssen.

----------


## Airicist

Live from MWCA18 - 5G, your tranport has arrived




> Join Ericsson's Cecilia Atterwall, Hemant Malik and Jawad Manssour on a live tour from Ericsson's booth at MWC-A 2018. Furthermore, a guest speaker Manoj Leelanivas from Juniper Networks is interviewed. They are presenting Ericsson's E2E 5G transport solution and showing the latest products on display.

----------


## Airicist

Switch on 5G with Ericsson 5G Platform

Published on Feb 23, 2019




> Start switching on 5G today with Ericsson’s complete 5G platform. Be among the first to market with 5G and grow 4G capacity in your network. We're ready. Are you?

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson 5G: Unleash the power of easy

Published on May 21, 2019




> Take a glimpse into a world where everything connects – seamlessly enabled by 5G and IoT. Explore connected vehicles, fully immersive gaming, remote robotics and more. Ericsson is driving global transformation so you can unleash the power of easy.

----------


## Airicist

Explaining 5G to kids!

Oct 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson: Introduction to the 5G powered business

May 27, 2020




> Industry digitalization is expected to become a major source of revenue for communication service providers. Here is an introduction to understanding the 5G powered business and the opportunities ahead with Martin Ekstrand from Ericsson.

----------


## Airicist

5G interactive calling

Jun 23, 2020




> Create the ultimate customer support experience. Why should 5G only be about faster surfing on your 5G smartphone? Explore how new 5G technology innovations can bring real-time interactivity to phone calls.

----------


## Airicist

Ericsson delivers first U.S. manufactured commercial 5G base station to Verizon

Jul 28, 2020




> Verizon is the first recipient of a U.S. manufactured commercial 5G base station from Ericsson’s new state-of-the-art smart factory in Texas. The equipment is the first 5G base station produced by Ericsson in the U.S. and marks another significant milestone as Ericsson continues to strengthen its U.S. capabilities in 5G research, design, manufacturing and service delivery.

----------

